# القدمة الرقمـية .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
من المبادئ الأساسية الهامة في عمليات القياس هو استخدام أدوات أو أجهزة قياس مناسبة للأجزاء المراد قياسها، ويتم اختيار الأدوات أو الأجهزة حسب أهمية هذه الأجزاء من حيث تركيبها أو طريقة تشغيلها لتحقيق درجة الدقة المطلوبة، وتعتبر القدمات المنزلقة بأنواعها وأشكالها المختلفة هي الأدوات الأكثر انتشاراً في الورش ودور التشغيل.
تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية للقياس باستخدام القدمات المنزلقة على نظرية الورنية لتحديد قيمة البعد مع توضيح كسور الملليمتر بدقة، وتتحقق هذه الدقة من خلال أسلوب تدريج الورنية، حيث يختلف هذا الأسلوب من قدمة إلى أخرى باختلاف التصميمات المختلفة لدور الصناعة كما يختلف أيضاً باختلاف درجة الدقة المطلوبة.
ومع التقدم الحضاري المستمر والحاجة المتزايدة إلى الدقة في تصنيع المنتجات وقطع الغيار ذات القياسات الدقيقة، فقد صممت دور الصناعة القدمات الرقمية، حيث استبدلت الورنية بمنزلقة إلكترونية وأنتجتها بأشكال مختلفة لتتناسب مع جميع المتطلبات الصناعية.
يتناول هذا البحث عرض للقدمات الرقمية بأشكالها المختلفة واستخداماتها ومميزاتها وعيوبها.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي 
أعرفك بأنني لم أستعمل القدمه الرقميه ولم أراها ، ولكنني إستفدت جدا عند قراءتي لهذا الموضوع .
ألف شكر يا أستاذي على هذه الموضوعات.
م.على أحمد على


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور*​*شكرا على شرحك للقدمة ذات الرقمية *​*توجد* قدمة تسمى قدمة قياس أسنان التروس ، يمكن يا دكتور تعرضها وتشرحها ، كما شرحت القدمة ذات الورنية والقدمة الرقمية . وشكرا لكم ولمجهوداتكم نحونا.
م.أحمد خيري​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحيم همشري (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا دكتور و الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي​وربنا يزيد حضرتك من علمه​تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،​م.حمادة مصطفى​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع ، فإسلوب وشرح حضرتك سهل وجميل
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل وافر تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

مع كامل الدعاء بالتوفقيق


----------



## haitham mostafa (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد على هذا الموضوع المتميز 
تلميذتك م. شيماء شريف


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

تستعمل الآن القدمات الإلكترونية في المشغولات الدقيقة ، فهذا الموضوع هام ، وأتمني أن يطلع عليه جميع مهندسي الإنتاح . تقبل تحياتي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي 
وللعلم يعتبر هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة ، حيث توجد القدمة الرقمية في بعض المصانع والورش الحديثة ، لذلك يجب الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع جيدا لأنه يفيد المهندسين والفنين على السواء.
تحياتي الخاصة وإحترامي لأستازي الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي
م.حماده مصطفى


----------

